# NBTD's Travels: Bergen, Norway ("The Gateway to the Fjords")



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Places already visited

Amsterdam - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500522_
Copenhagen - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501603_
Berlin - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510259_
Oslo _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511629_

Bergen

Bergen is officially the wettest city in Norway; every Norweigian we spoke to said in an exasperated voice "uuuuuuhhh, it ALWAYS rains in Bergen" - and by god, where they right. Dreary, Dull, Depressing, Grey, Boring............Wrist Slashing are all words that could be used to describe the weather in Bergen. 

I can imagine that during its allocated 2 hours of sunlight per year it's a glorious little town, there are lots of quaint little wooden buildings, winding alleys, spectacular natural scenery etc etc. But when when its constantly torrential rain and dullness it's very hard to enjoy these things - and i'm sorry to say that i was quite happy to leave for sunnier climes after just a few days. 

To summarise, nice enough town...diabolically crap weather 

1. To begin with some shots of the Unesco world Herritage site of the old fishing quater. 









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8. And some random shots from around the town









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21. A British Phone box...don't ask me why its there :dunno:









22. We went on a boat trip of the surrounding Fjord









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33. A daytrip out of Bergen to Flam/Myrdal









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

It 's so green and lush. A really beautiful city.


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Very colorful buildings and the lush nature its spectacular. But I imagine that winter is very very cold.


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ I believe it's the warmest in Norway.


----------



## Vortox (Aug 23, 2005)

Breathtaking pictures, I just cant get enough of them. Thanks for sharing them with us.:cheers:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the comments kay:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

All I can say is, I'm glad NothingBetterToDo has nothing better to do except to go out and take all these nice pics for us.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

amazingly beautiful, some great pics :cheers2:

I think Bergen is probably the worst place one could go if they like the sun (its one of the wettest places in Europe methinks...)


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

helium said:


> amazingly beautiful, some great pics :cheers2:
> 
> I think Bergen is probably the worst place one could go if they like the sun (its one of the wettest places in Europe methinks...)


Indeed - the thing is i didn't particularly like the sun very much....._until_ i went to Bergen. :nuts:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

A few more shots





































Look at the top of the Mountain, the word BULA is written in the snow....weird....aliens????? :shifty:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

The weather may be abit drab, but a least the scenery is amazing :yes:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ I took all those pics in Bergen during the 20 minutes when it stopped raining.....3 days and only 20 minutes when it wasn't raining hno: (i'm not exaggerating)


----------



## PFloyd (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice pictures!
FYI Bergen is epicentre of Black Metal in Norway.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Great pictures. Bergen looks great, and both the fishing center and central area look wonderful.

You have a pretty good camera; it did a good job of capturing colors.


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice pictures, like seeing this place. =)

When I visited Bergen it was sunny all day and 25 degrees. :banana: It was the only sunny day of my holiday in Norway though. =P


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice, the Tyske Bryggen is beautiful


----------



## Dan98 (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably the most breathtaking scenery in Europe


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

> Look at the top of the Mountain, the word BULA is written in the snow....weird....aliens?????


Bula is a Norwegian clothing brand, perhaps a publicity stunt?

Stunning nature for sure. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bergen is very nice kay:


----------



## Nihil Dicit (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pics.

It's quite striking the similarity between these shots and my home town of Wellington, NZ. Lots of greenery, wooden houses perched on steep hills, quaint "cities" clustered around beautiful harbours/fjords. 

The only difference is that in NZ, when the sun shines, you get 3rd degree sunburn after 20 min due to the lack of ozone layer...


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Norway is so especial and Bergen has these so poetic statues! Thanks by the pics!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I think Norweigian cities are among the most beautiful in entire Europe , together with Switzerland plus 2-3 others.

Bergen is damn colourful and very modern.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

No idea Bergen is so beautiful - the surrounding topography is stunning!


----------



## sterock85 (May 6, 2006)

Brilliant pictures!

I was lucky that on both times ive been it was very sunny. Apart from a couple days of rain spells. 

I won't be happy until i go back, sounds lame but the beauty of the place and the surrounding mountains is breathtaking.

Whenever i go away somewhere i find myself comparing it to Bergen & Norway in general and feeling it never quite matches. But then again im not so fussed on the weather, Spain was hot but lacked the sheer beauty i saw in Norway.


----------



## fredrich (Jul 24, 2009)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Look at the top of the Mountain, the word BULA is written in the snow....weird....aliens????? :shifty:


I was working at Voss that year, and they carved out the Bula-logo in snow due to Bula being one of the main sponsors of the annual Extreme Sports Week (Ekstremsportveko). But I was a bit surprised myself when I saw it from my hotel room.


----------



## AmRodam (Jun 19, 2009)

Great pics! I have added these to the Urbika Bergen Images set...


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Beautiful scenery and lovely dense colorful urbanism!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful!

Thanks for the awesome photo tour, NothingBetterToDo. I *love* the colorful buildings you see in so many Scandinavian cities and towns. I'm sure it helps with the winter dreariness.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful thread....wish to see more pics.


----------

